# mounten von "W95 Ext'd (LBA) " Festplatte ?



## Shooter2k (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen.
Ich habe ein Problem beim mounten von hda2. 
Ich versuche es mit dem Befehl mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/porn_platte .
Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich wollte Die Festplatte schon löschen, als
ich aber eine meldung bekam, dann die root partition dort auch ist.


gudrun:/home/shooter # fdisk -l

Platte /dev/hda: 61.4 GByte, 61492838400 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 7476 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 * 512 = 8225280 Bytes

   Gerät Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/hda1               1        1032     8289508+  83  Linux
/dev/hda2   *        1033        7475    51753397+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/hda5            4883        5013     1052226   82  Linux Swap
/dev/hda6            5014        7475    19775983+  83  Linux
gudrun:/home/shooter #


Danke für die hilfe !


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. Mai 2004)

Du bist dir auch sicher, dass du da an deinem PC rumhantierst?

Eine "Extended Partition" ist nichts weiter als ein Container der logische Partitionen enthält. Logische Partitionen werden genutzt um mehr als die 4 (möglichen) primären Partitionen zu erhalten.

Das heißt so viel, wie: Deine Extended Partition ist keine Partition in dem Sinne und enthält (selbst) auch keine Daten.


----------



## Shooter2k (30. Mai 2004)

*danke fuer die antwort*

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es mein PC ist  .
Sowas ähnliches habe ich mir schon gedacht mit der Extended.
Aber was genau kann ich nun tun? 
Ich habe mal ein screen gemacht von meiner Festplattenaufteilung. Und hoffe darauf, dass jemand
mir sagen kann wie ich die restlichen Gb nutzen kann. Bzw. was jetzt das klügste wäre zu tun. Bis jetzt kann ich ja nur auf knapp 30gb zugreifen insgesamt , obwohl es eine 60er ist.
Screen:








Danke !

mfg
henry


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. Mai 2004)

Der Rest des Speichers deiner Festplatte scheint wohl ungenutzt zu sein.
Du könntest mit fdisk z.B. nun eine neue logische Partition erstellen.

PS: Die Frage, ob es dein PC ist, habe ich nur gestellt weil du anscheinend nicht gerade weißt was da alles was ist.


----------

